# QVC UK selling 10" Fire 32Gb + 32Gb SD card + cover £179.88 TODAY ONLY



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're in the UK and in the market for a 10" Fire, then the QVC UK's Today's Special Value could be for you.

A 32Gb 10" Fire (black only) with 32Gb SD card and a NuPro cover (choice of 3 colours) for £179.88 + p&p.

The same deal at Amazon will currently set you back £229.88 but QVC's offer is for *TODAY ONLY* and they're apparently selling out pretty fast.


----------

